# .40S&W "Baby" Desert Eagle II Pistol HOLSTER HELP



## ltaroli (Feb 8, 2009)

I just bought a .40S&W "Baby" Desert Eagle II Pistol Polymer and have noticed the holster options are limited. I like the style of the fobus holsters. Has anyone had any luck with this particular model and finding a holster?


----------



## polyguy (May 4, 2007)

Look at my avatar. If your gun looks exactly like that; Take it up to your local gun shop and fit it in an Uncle Mike's SIDEKICK size 15 holster. That's what my avatar is in at the moment.


----------



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

Any holster that will fit a CZ75 or Witness will fit.


----------



## boildown (Nov 21, 2008)

I shot that gun in 9mm....how does it feel in .40


----------



## boildown (Nov 21, 2008)

I shot that gun in 9mm....how does it feel in .40?


----------



## Peacemaker (Nov 20, 2006)

There is a company called Frontline out of Israel that specializes in the Jerico/ Baby Eagle line. Just do a search on ebay for Baby Eagle in sporting goods section they have numerous adds. They make concealed carry type stuff and even a duty holster:mrgreen:.


----------

